# Car Insurance



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I insure the car in my name or does it has to be in my hubby's,also which company is good value

Thanks,Celia


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Why do you think you could not insure your car in you name? We have alway used Abbeygate, found that when it was time to renew the quotes were always either the same or more expensive.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Can I insure the car in my name or does it has to be in my hubby's,also which company is good value
> 
> Thanks,Celia


Celia, in most cases when you insure your car in Spain, it covers immediate family members. So when I insured mine, my wife and daughter were automatically covered within the policy


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for both replies,the car is in my hubby's name and he had a claim last year.As I do not have any insurance in my name,perhaps the premiums would be lower 

I hope this is possible ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Can I insure the car in my name or does it has to be in my hubby's,also which company is good value
> 
> Thanks,Celia


I renewed my car insurance last week at exactly the same price as last year with The Insurance Centre. Excellent company. PM me if you want contact details.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Thanks for both replies,the car is in my hubby's name and he had a claim last year.As I do not have any insurance in my name,perhaps the premiums would be lower
> 
> I hope this is possible ?


Well ..... no. Because you would have to declare him and therefore declare the claim and the premium would be adjusted accordingly. Have you checked his policy though. You may well already be on it, as I mentioned before


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Thanks for both replies,the car is in my hubby's name and he had a claim last year.As I do not have any insurance in my name,perhaps the premiums would be lower
> 
> I hope this is possible ?



For some (inexplicable:eyebrows reason, Spanish car insurance is much cheaper for ladies than for men.


- I don't mean IBEX, or any of those pseudo-Spanish insurers.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you have to insure the car in the owners name we have always used Linera directa ie Driect line in spain normally the insurance covers anybody over the age of 26 if under 26 you need to declare them other wise its fine they have english speaking advisers as well.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't mentioned Linea Directa we received an automatic insurance renewal of my car and informing us that €404(last year's premium) would be taken out of our a/c.

I was furious and rang them to cancel,guess what he who handles calls like mine is very aggressive,I told him that I do not want to renew.

Then I mentioned it is fraud to take money without our permission(I had a problem with a Glasgow firm,made a police report and got my cash)

He then went on about needing my hubby NIF,his signature and copy of POA (Poder) which we have and very handy too

He also said I lied and I told him I do not have to answer any questions to cancel the policy !

Anyway I have decided to use Groupama which is very reasonable indeed


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Don't mentioned Linea Directa we received an automatic insurance renewal of my car and informing us that €404(last year's premium) would be taken out of our a/c.
> 
> I was furious and rang them to cancel,guess what he who handles calls like mine is very aggressive,I told him that I do not want to renew.
> 
> ...



Whilst he might have been aggressive (totally unacceptable), he was in fact correct.


Spanish rules are that insurance will automatically renew unless you give two months notice! So they have the right to draw the necessary funds from your bank as you have not honoured the contract.


There was some talk of this rule (law?) changing but I haven't heard if this is now the case.


----------

